# Drinking in Dubai



## aniqlakhpaty (May 1, 2012)

Hello!

My friends and I will be visiting Dubai for three weeks in June. We are well aware of the Muslim laws about drinking. We are all from Texas and love to go out at night. So i have a couple questions for you guys:

1. What are the best places to go out to drink on every night of the week? (As in what bar/club would be the best to go to on which day of the week)
2. What are the average prices for beers/well drinks at these places?

We know that many of the bars/clubs are locaed within hotels and often charge a fee for entrance so we are looking for ways around that. Any help would be appreciated. 

We are not looking to spend too much on drinks. I think a great price for us per drink would be $5-$7 US dollars.

Thanks!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Fibbers on SZR has a great selection of ales and no entrance fees
Most hotels only charge on a night time, but if you drink as much as some of us do we don't pay!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

aniqlakhpaty said:


> I think a great price for us per drink would be $5-$7 US dollars.


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Are you a group of guys or girls? If girls then you can probably find a ladies night for most nights of the week and get x free drinks. Otherwise expect to spend min 30 AED per drink - USD 5 - 7 will never happen, you should probably stock up on the duty free on your way in.


----------



## aniqlakhpaty (May 1, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.


I have friends living there already and they find drink prices like that consistently. Just looking for a different perspective


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

aniqlakhpaty said:


> I have friends living there already and they find drink prices like that consistently. Just looking for a different perspective


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Well then get them to share their addresses, because we would all be too happy to drink for that price !


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

aniqlakhpaty said:


> We are not looking to spend too much on drinks. I think a great price for us per drink would be $5-$7 US dollars.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know about you guys but I'm far too lazy to convert that to AED. I'm guessing it's not much. 

Go to Barracuda, stock up and watch the world go by from your hotel balcony = in budget


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

aniqlakhpaty said:


> I have friends living there already and they find drink prices like that consistently. Just looking for a different perspective


York bar?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Jockeys is cheap


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

better to stock up on the duty free and drink in your hotel room.if you wish for a night out, try barasti .


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Well then get them to share their addresses, because we would all be too happy to drink for that price !


The Marriot at the north end of the Marina has a long happy hour and the drinks are AED 20 (US $5.45), bottled beer and mixers in the top floor bar "The Observatory".

_Enjoy a Happy 5 Hours, 5pm - 10pm from Saturday to Tuesday, and a Happy 3 Hours, 5pm - 8pm from Wednesday to Friday with discounted prices on food and beverages._


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> The Marriot at the north end of the Marina has a long happy hour and the drinks are AED 20 (US $5.45), bottled beer and mixers in the top floor bar "The Observatory".
> 
> _Enjoy a Happy 5 Hours, 5pm - 10pm from Saturday to Tuesday, and a Happy 3 Hours, 5pm - 8pm from Wednesday to Friday with discounted prices on food and beverages._


Then I guess I owe you one !


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Texas got mentioned in the thread. That is all.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Then I guess I owe you one !


I'll drink it!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

aniqlakhpaty said:


> Hello!
> 
> My friends and I will be visiting Dubai for three weeks in June. We are well aware of the Muslim laws about drinking.


Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things, even if you are from Texas, but it is Islamic law, not... Muslim law. (LOL)

A Muslim is someone who believes/follows Islamic teachings, like abstaining from alcohol. And, as I undertsand it, the drinking laws in the UAE are both Islamic and civil minded.

But you guys knew that, didn't you?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

XDoodlebugger said:


> The Marriot at the north end of the Marina has a long happy hour and the drinks are AED 20 (US $5.45), bottled beer and mixers in the top floor bar "The Observatory".
> 
> Enjoy a Happy 5 Hours, 5pm - 10pm from Saturday to Tuesday, and a Happy 3 Hours, 5pm - 8pm from Wednesday to Friday with discounted prices on food and beverages.


And the view is fabulous too from the 52nd floor overlooking the palm. summer favorite, now that's it's too hot and humid for barasti before 10 pm.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't help you with drink prices since I only go places I can get a discount on, but you'll be hard pressed to find a place that will serve you a beer for $5 (about 20dhs to all you lazy expats). A place I like to go on any night of the week (because I am off on random days) is Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai. Lots of people here hate it, but it's unpretentious and chill, and I think drinks tend to be cheaper here than most places. Also any pub should be good for a week night. Check out TimeOutDubai.com, they list nightlife activities each day, and some clubs have special things going on different nights of the week. Tues is ladies night, Mon night is quickly becoming retro night by many places trying to compete with Zinc's crew night, and I know Amika in the Monarch hotel on Sh. Zayed road is good on Wed night.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Mon night is quickly becoming retro night by many places trying to compete with Zinc's crew night,


Is the zinc's crew night still going strong? i was there a few years ago, pretty wild back then.


----------

